# Bread tray Storage?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've recently inheritted a stack of old bread trays. They were retired from the local bakery for various reasons and have passed thru at least three friends now. I know I've seen folks talking someplace about storing trains in them someplace but a search doesn't come up with anything? Anyone got any pictures of a rack for these to store trains in?

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen it too. Can't remember where. All that was there were the racks, pieces of cardboard to separate the cars. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw it too The guy had glued or pop riveted pieces of masonite that were cut to the with of the wheel gap to hold the cars from bumping into each other. Now you need to get a bakers rack to put the trays in


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to remember seeing this at Dennis shrines place. What ya think? Later RJD


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The OVGRS has used bread trays for many years to store its rolling stock. There are separate (for standard gauge and narrow gauge) outdoor metal sheds with rack for the trays. Cars are stored 5 to a tray and each tray is identified by location making the placement and pickup of cars easier for each operating session.

Pics of this are at http://ovgrs.editme.com/Tray

Regards ... Doug


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,
Thanks for the link! That's almost exactly what I'm considering BUT I want to know more about the racking for the trays. Someone at the WNYGRS had a rack (I believe now that he creditted you guys?) but had put a piece of luan in the bottom with a 3/8 plywood spacer on the bottom for the wheels to straddle. I'm considering some ideas on the "bakers" rack idea. I've got a lot of loose cars without boxes I need to store and since I've got these Racks I'd thought I'd start using them. First piece of business is to build the racking for them.

Chas


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The racking is made of 1x2 pine or spruce glued and screwed together L girder fashion for the rack slides. These are then attached to posts that are usually made of 2x4 spruce for strength but ;ighter stock will do ... thats all there is to it. Simple is best for these jobs!


Regards ... Doug


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 
Would that life be so simple. My current long term plans are for a shed to store the trains in that does not yet exist. Unfortunately (or fortunately) the bread trays and the trains do exist and I need to temporarily store them. Seems a semi permananet install for these is in order. Now where to find the room? Hmmm? 

Chas


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a picture from David Shirine's Train Building


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, for taking trains on and off, I was not real impressed with metal wheels in the slots of the metal grids. The "shelf covers" on the left hand ones I think help a lot. I was worried that the wheels could drop into the metal mesh enough that you could damage brake shoe details, for example. 

Of course, with all that rolling stock, it's not moving every day! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use them they work great, 4 to 6 cars per tray.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cant seem to post a picture? anyone have any ideals? never a problem before the software change...............


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 11 Jul 2009 03:24 PM 
Cant seem to post a picture? anyone have any ideas? never a problem before the software change............... Nick

When you're having a problem doing something it's helpful if you explain how you did things when you encountered the problem.

Having looked look at your previous reply I assume you're speaking of trying to use the reply 'Attachment:' feature. You didn't do anything wrong, currently the only function in this feature that is working is the add a link, which I see you got to work.

If you want to include a picture in your replies then you'll need to upload them to your MLS web space and then link to them using the 'Quick Reply' editor and the UBB/Forum Code tags (i.e. [*img] & [*/img]) or the HTML editor and use either the 'Insert Image' or 'Image Gallery' functions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, I have no "ideals" ... ha ha ha... ok... 

Seriously, your bread trays have smooth bottoms, or at least they look different than the coarse metal mesh of the bread racks in the Dennis S. picture. I was there, and thought how easy it would be to scrape low hanging detail off. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 11 Jul 2009 04:04 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 11 Jul 2009 03:24 PM 
Cant seem to post a picture? anyone have any ideas? never a problem before the software change............... Nick

When you're having a problem doing something it's helpful if you explain how you did things when you encountered the problem.

Having looked look at your previous reply I assume you're speaking of trying to use the reply 'Attachment:' feature. You didn't do anything wrong, currently the only function in this feature that is working is the add a link, which I see you got to work.

If you want to include a picture in your replies then you'll need to upload them to your MLS web space and then link to them using the 'Quick Reply' editor and the UBB/Forum Code tags (i.e. [*img] & [*/img]) or the HTML editor and use either the 'Insert Image' or 'Image Gallery' functions.


So the browse button doesnt work no more? i use to hit it and it would take me to my computer and post picture automaticly..... now i have to do stuff that i have no ideal how to do. to be honest that was one of the reasons i came here was everything was easy to use now its just becoming in all honesty a pain to upload pictures so i guess i will have top rethink MLS membership next year as the photo posting was the only option i used with the membership.. it a shame that things that use to work well have to be change and made harder to use.. and just for future referance, i have no clue what forum tags and code du das are. and dont care to...I have employees at work to do that for me cause i dont have the time for it might think about figuring out how to make the sight simpler to use instead of harder for the average joe...........Not everyone works on computers everyday and another thought WHY do we have links to twitter/ THIS IS A TRAIN SIGHT RITE?????? OOOOOOOOOO WELL STEVE, THATS *My Rant* for the night.







Just thinking out loud.......







OOOO and i uploaded internet explorer 8 today and it makes the site load much faster for some reason...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Jul 2009 04:21 PM 
Nick, I have no "ideals" ... ha ha ha... ok... 

Seriously, your bread trays have smooth bottoms, or at least they look different than the coarse metal mesh of the bread racks in the Dennis S. picture. I was there, and thought how easy it would be to scrape low hanging detail off. 

Regards, Greg Greg we dont use metal in NY as we might hurt our selfs with it, HA HA HA instead we use plastic trays and i line them with carpet pad scraps from the local carpet store. as you can see they stack nice and neat and they are easy to transport to shows or wearever needed in my pickup. so this method seems to work well for some of us over on this side of the country...he he and i would post smiley but it seems to hard since the format change.........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Nick you have figured his stuff out before guess at the time the folks where having problems with the system. BTW to many types of bread racks that I have seen. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

i got it THANKS RJ....







See you can teach young dogs new tricks HE HE HE


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! 
Dave Sirines train storage is neat but those racks are not cheap! We've got a few we use as pantry storage. I'd imagine that the problems commented on are real too. Thus some racks have the flat shelves on top of the wire shelves. 

Nick those are exactly what I have although mine look a LOT worse for the wear. They had been rejected from re-use by Stroehman's batkery locally. I'm thinking of a rack though that the cars will stand upright instead of being on their sides like you've shown Nick. I do have one real old bread rack that is metal. Back from when Grandpa drove delivery truck for Stroehman's a loooong time ago. 

Chas


----------

